#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Пожалуйста, сделайте шитро для нашего ваджрного брата

## Игорь Эдвардович

Друзья,
Пожалуйста, сделайте шитро для нашего ваджрного брата из Питера Паши Дерцакяна 1982г.р., который погиб в Невском экспрессе 27.11.2009

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2009), Homer (04.12.2009)

----------

